# USA citizen wants to marry UK boyfriend in UK on visitor visa?



## raamz (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi

I am a USA citizen by birth and my boyfriend is a UK citizen by birth. We have been together for 3.5 years now and I have been flying to the UK for years now to visit him. He is not allowed to come to the US on the visa waver program due to some "cautions" for a small amount of weed as a teenager. He applied for a B2 visa to come and visit me but got rejected cause he just lost his job and the US officer during the interview told him he has no ties to his country to come back to the UK so they rejected him and told him to apply again later.

My question is, I know it would of been sooooo much easier for us to get married in the US, but since he cannot come here is there anyway I can go to the UK this December on a visitor visa and get married? I have called the registrars offices there in the UK and some told me I need it and some told me I dont. I am really confused can someone please help and give me any advice. I do not want to live with him after the marriage due to my job here in the states. My plan is to get married in the UK then come back to the states and file for the K3 visa so he can come to the US. Please help!!


----------

